# NGD Gretsch 00 Acoustic



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Great little blues guitar! Loud and punchy and overall build quality is pretty good. I was searching for a double 0 sized guitar with a 1 3/4" nut in the $500 range and there isn't too many options. These were introduced at NAMM this year and Long and McQuade just got them in recently. It's a $500 overseas version of a L-00. I wanted a guitar that was easier to haul around and to do the campfire and camping thing without having to worry about an expensive instrument. This has laminated mahogany back and sides and thats ok with me for what I want to use it for. I guess as an added bonus it's not as susceptible to humidity changes. It needs a little neck adjustment and some oil on the rosewood board but other than that it's highly playable. I took the cheap pick guard off and it's much better without it IMO. 

Fender Musical Instruments - G9531 Style 3 Double-0 Acoustic, Mahogany Back/Sides, Solid Spruce Top - Appalachia Burst


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very decent materials in that little baby. It looks very playable, too.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Tasty! Very nicely appointed, & begs to be taken for an thoroughly enjoyable spin. Congrat's!


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Tasty! Very nicely appointed, and begs to be taken for a spin. Congrat's!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice guitar.

That looks like the ideal all round camping/beater. Such guitars often surprise us when they record and amplify well, not boomy or tinny, even if that isn't their initial purpose.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Congrats! Love it. I want to try one. I guess I'll check to see if my local L&M has any yet.

...and cool that you took the pick guard off. I was already thinking I'd want to do the same thing.


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Gimper said:


> Congrats! Love it. I want to try one. I guess I'll check to see if my local L&M has any yet.
> 
> ...and cool that you took the pick guard off. I was already thinking I'd want to do the same thing.


Yeah even before I bought it I knew I'd be getting the hairdryer out to remove that pickguard!


----------

